# GOLDEN RETRIEVER NATIONAL FIELD TRIAL?HUNT TEST



## Ann Strathern (Oct 25, 2004)

*Golden Retriever National:

There is less than one week before entries close!

Pre order your catalog and save $5. You can order online.
www.pvgrc.org/national
You can also make dinner/banquet reservations online. Please order soon. We will have favors for all attending the Welcome Dinner, the Parade, FT Banquet and Awards Dinner. Be sure and come to the field trial banquet - you can't beat the price ($15) plus free beer and wine! It's only about 15 minutes from the Host Hotel and 10 minutes from the Comfort Inn and Holiday Inn Express. Or, you can come directly from the field trial - about 2 minutes down the road.
..
There are still rooms available, several hotels are letting us know about
cancellations!

The Parade of Titleholders has not filled so get your entries to Suzi
Gatipon, 178 Dusty Road, Camden, SC 29020 [email protected]

We will be posting directions to all local veterinary and emergency
facilities on our website sometime this week. You can print this and bring
it with you. Emergency information will be available at all events, most
hotels/motels as well as in the welcome bags, but it's always nice to have
your own copy handy.*


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I have a question about the AA stakes at the National Golden Retriever Specialty. Do they host an Open and an Amateur? How many dogs are QAA that are entered in the AA stakes? I know that Championship points are awared at the Specialty (though a Specialty AA win would not earn FC and/or AFC without an AA all-breed win), are they the same 5,3,1,half? What is the total entries like? Someone tell us what they are like. Is the Chessie Specialty the same format?


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

The points are calculated the same, but only 5 specialty points maximum count toward a title. The win, since it is not an all breed trial does not count for purposes of a title but the points do and the specialty win counts toward getting qualified for the National and/or National Amat. The GRCA is generally much larger than the ACC although I don't know of either failing to get the requisite # of QAA dogs in the last 2 decades. Last time the GRCA was in the east they had a 100+ dog Q.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> I have a question about the AA stakes at the National Golden Retriever Specialty. Do they host an Open and an Amateur? How many dogs are QAA that are entered in the AA stakes? I know that Championship points are awared at the Specialty (though a Specialty AA win would not earn FC and/or AFC without an AA all-breed win), are they the same 5,3,1,half? What is the total entries like? Someone tell us what they are like. Is the Chessie Specialty the same format?


 booty they dont have watermarks.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

kip said:


> booty they dont have watermarks.


That can't be right, huh? 

Bob, the Chessies get wet at their Speciality, right?


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*Golden Specialty*

I hate to burst your bubble re the watermarks, but I won an Amateur at a Golden Specialty in Oklahoma when Mitch Patterson was judging. Two of the watermarks were so long that as soon as the dog was shipped off for the mark, we all (including handler) sat down until the dog got there, then stood up until we were sure the dog had the mark, then sat down for the swim back! Mitch will verify this!!!

Since I am an equal opportunity employer and run both Labs and Goldens, I would pit a couple of my Goldens re being good water dogs against a lot of Labs out there.

I know neither Randy nor Kip will believe the above, but Randy has to admit I have very good judgement!

Glenda


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

That's what I would think. Really don't know much about what they do at a Specialty. Do they run both minor stakes? Seems like I've seen in RFTN that they do. I was really curious as to the size of the AA stakes.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Chessie,Lab and golden National Specialty F/Ts run all 4 stakes. ACC also has 2 non regular stakes for puppies.

When I gunned the GRC specialty at Rebel Ridge a few years ago, they made the dogs take some water on the land test in the open in defference to the heat.

The Flat Coat folks have a Specialty also but only have been having the minor stakes, there are not enough QAA dogs to run majors.


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

Franco,

I've only been to one Specialty, but the field trial was pretty much like a regular, four-stake weekend trial (although the Q tends to be huge). 

The judging panel for this year's Specialty is TOP SHELF (I hope that the judges read that part  ):
Open All-Age: Charles Hayden - Clinton Joyner, Jr 
Amateur All-Age: Edward Haskins - Robert Montler 
Qualifying: Nelson Sills - Bruce Mitchell 
Derby: Dave Opseth - John Cavanaugh.

One difference - once the trial is over, the county has far fewer cockleburs!

Andy


----------



## zoomngoldens (Nov 11, 2004)

These are the entry numbers I could get off the GRCA site.

2004
D - 17
Q - 31
A - 51
O - 40

From 2003 to 1999, the Open entries were 52, 31, 31, 58, 46.


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

Number of entries will likely be bigger due to location (i.e., not on the edge). But then, a 51 dog Am and a 40 dog Open would NOT disappoint me!
Andy


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Golden Specialty*



Glenda Brown said:


> I hate to burst your bubble re the watermarks,...
> ...as soon as the dog was shipped off for the mark, we all (including handler) sat down until the dog got there, then stood up until we were sure the dog had the mark, then sat down for the swim back! Mitch will verify this!!!!
> 
> Glenda


Glenda-

I feel better now. I've had judges complete the entire NY Times crossword puzzle or take a nap & awake feeling refreshed in the time it takes Kate (aka Queen Mary) to run her her water marks :roll: :wink: 

(Are we still friends?)

M


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

> The judging panel for this year's Specialty is TOP SHELF (I hope that the judges read that part ):
> Open All-Age: Charles Hayden - Clinton Joyner, Jr
> Amateur All-Age: Edward Haskins - Robert Montler
> Qualifying: Nelson Sills - Bruce Mitchell
> Derby: Dave Opseth - John Cavanaugh.


That is an EXTREMELY impressive group of judges. I would be proud to even run any of those stakes. Even with a Lab. . . :lol:


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

*Counts*

In OHIO 

The counts where about...
Open 61
Am 77
Q 101 
Derby 26

East and Midwest seem to be higher.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*Golden Specialty*

Miriam:

We didn't sit down because the dogs were slow, we sat down because the lengths were so long.

Actually, having had a great deal of experience timing swim meets in my past, the times were really comparable to any at an All Breed Trial. I did shave down both of my guys and they were wearing their Speedos. 

There were only a couple of problems, one dog was doing an illegal kick on the breast stroke, and another made an improper turn when he hit the wall. When Luke finished and removed his goggles and looked at the clock, he knew he had it in the bag!

I must say that Luke really looking smashing in his Speedo. He had many of the bitches sitting lakeside swooning mightily. A couple even threw their crate keys at him! I bet even Randy and Kip would have been jealous!

Glenda


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

> I have a question about the AA stakes at the National Golden Retriever Specialty. Do they host an Open and an Amateur? How many dogs are QAA that are entered in the AA stakes?


2003 ? Hambden & Hartsgrove, OH
These numbers were the entries per the catalog. There were 5 scratches in the Open, 6 in the Amateur, and 3 in the qual. 


> Open 61
> Am 77
> Q 101
> Derby 26


2004 ? Lost Hills, CA ? Make that beautiful, lush Lost Hills.
Number started in each stake.


> D - 17
> Q - 31
> A - 51
> O ? 40


Ideally the GRCA Specialty rotates between the Western, Central and Eastern regions subject to a local club willing to undertake the monumental task. Numbers have tended to be larger for the trail in the central region, but the numbers have been trending up in all regions much in step with the all breed trials on a percentage basis.

I recently did a quick and dirty evaluation of what the competition might be like this year. I did not count and Goldens from west of the Mississippi expect for the few that I have heard are coming east. So I did not include Glenda?s FC AFC Bart or Linda?s AFC Rugby or Rosita?s FC Bro or the many QAA. Still I would not be surprised to have 6 or 7 FC or AFC titled dogs plus 30 more that are Qualified All Age.

I have run the GRCA Specialty maybe seven times in the past dozen years. With the exception of two amateur and one derby stake, the difficulty of the tests have been up to all breed standards which is the way it should be. The point should be earned.

Now, if about 75% of you folks will stay home, we might have a shot at a green ribbon. You know who you are.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Jim P. wrote: the difficulty of the tests have been up to all breed standards which is the way it should be. The point should be earned. 

When I marshalled the A at last years Specialty trial, I remember one of the judges saying very emphatically that "if anyone thinks this is going to be a gimme test, they'd better think twice because the points given out are going to be earned." 
And earned they were in both major stakes!
Suzanne Burr who isn't going this year, but sure wishes she was.
Honeywood Goldens


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

Jim Pickering said:


> 2004 ? Lost Hills, CA ? Make that beautiful, lush Lost Hills.


Ah, the memories. :wink: 




Jim Pickering said:


> Still I would not be surprised to have 6 or 7 FC or AFC titled dogs plus 30 more that are Qualified All Age.


Hmm, the former part I question. My records show the following titled Goldens:

FC AFC Bart
FC Chunk (still alive?)
FC Bro
FC Beau
AFC Speaker
AFC Jaco
AFC Snapper
AFC Ranger
AFC Eli
AFC Rugby
AFC Boomer
AFC Sunshine
AFC Dancer
AFC Paws

Will 6 or 7 of these Goldens be attending? Maybe if Judy shows up and that is very likely since I believe there will be some sort of celebration of her and Ron's $100,000 donation towards research of the health issues of Golden Retrievers. Yes folks, they donated $100K and the membership matched the $100K and more.

Jim, I thought you might be off on the 30 QAA dogs, but I went back to 2003 and counted at least 28+ QAA dogs in that Open so you may be just about right.



Jim Pickering said:


> Now, if about 75% of you folks will stay home, we might have a shot at a green ribbon. You know who you are.


I heard the grounds are crummy and the judges are mean! Scratch while you can people! Save yourselves the expense! :twisted: 

Melanie

ps Looking forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

zoomngoldens said:


> These are the entry numbers I could get off the GRCA site.
> 
> 2004
> D - 17
> ...


That's a lot of dogs. I had no idea it was that big and I wasn't sure they hosted an Open. Cool!


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

*Official Reporter?*

Mr. Booty,
Come on up to Gettysburg and be the official RTF reporter for the field trial at the Golden Specialty. That way, in addition to giving everyone up to the minute reports, you can give Bohn and Kemp some first-hand information about what they need to do to get ready for next year's specialty. Heck, I'd even agree to chip in on your beer tab.
Andy


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Melanie,

FC Chunk is still alive. I saw him a few weeks ago. He is older and now is in retirement. He was a fun dog to watch when he was younger. Too bad he had problems with natural breeding. I bred my female Honey to him and only had a singleton litter. I kept the male from the litter and he is a very nice dog.


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Melanie,

FC Chunk is still alive. I saw him a few weeks ago. He is older and now is in retirement. He was a fun dog to watch when he was younger. Too bad he had problems with natural breeding. I bred my female Honey to him and only had a singleton litter. I kept the male from the litter and he is a very nice dog.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Reporter?*



Andy said:


> Heck, I'd even agree to chip in on your beer tab.
> Andy


 :shock: YO, ANDY!.....................BUDDY!  Don't forget a fellow "Golden guy" :wink: :lol: 
BAIT (I guess "Tequilla tab" too would be pushing my luck! :wink: )


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Melanie,

FC Chunk is still alive. I saw him a few weeks ago. He is older and now is in retirement. He was a fun dog to watch when he was younger. Too bad he had problems with natural breeding. I bred my female Honey to him and only had a singleton litter. I kept the male from the litter and he is a very nice dog.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Golden Specialty*



Glenda Brown said:


> I must say that Luke really looking smashing in his Speedo. I bet even Randy and Kip would have been jealous!
> 
> Glenda


Hey Glenda! Are you coming out to Specialty? I'd like to see if you could get Bart to "shake off", in his Speedo, for Randy. :lol: He might get a kick out of that. With this hot weather, I thought of wearing MY Speedo, while training, but they said I'd look like a pot-roast with the string tied too tight. :shock: 
BAIT


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*Specialty*

With this hot weather, I thought of wearing MY Speedo, while training, but they said I'd look like a pot-roast with the string tied too tight. 

We want pictures.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Specialty*



Becky Mills said:


> With this hot weather, I thought of wearing MY Speedo, while training, but they said I'd look like a pot-roast with the string tied too tight.
> 
> We want pictures.


Um.... Not all of us!


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*Golden Specialty*

Hi Bait:

We won't be back for the Specialty---too long a drive after just getting back from Minnesota plus it is right in the middle of our trial season out here.

Tell Randy that I wear "his" gloves all the time when handling on blinds.

Glenda


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Reporter?*



Andy said:


> Mr. Booty,
> Come on up to Gettysburg and be the official RTF reporter for the field trial at the Golden Specialty. That way, in addition to giving everyone up to the minute reports, you can give Bohn and Kemp some first-hand information about what they need to do to get ready for next year's specialty. Heck, I'd even agree to chip in on your beer tab.
> Andy


Andy, I'd have a great time talking about my Barty(Rhett's Bayou) and Kiowa II(Louisiana's Ragin Cajun) dogs. But, taking one or two weeks off for a dog game is for the Field Gentry. :lol: I'm just a working stiff who will soon be searching for new career in Bird Chunking! :wink: That would be the only way I would have the time to spend at one of these marathon events such as; a National, WRC, Nat'l Specialty, MN etc. Maybe with a new career, I'd have time to go! 8)


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Reporter?*



Mr Booty said:


> Andy, I'd have a great time talking about my Barty(Rhett's Bayou) and Kiowa II(Louisiana's Ragin Cajun) dogs. But, taking one or two weeks off for a dog game is for the Field Gentry. :lol: I'm just a working stiff who will soon be searching for new career in Bird Chunking! :wink: That would be the only way I would have the time to spend at one of these marathon events such as; a National, WRC, Nat'l Specialty, MN etc. Maybe with a new career, I'd have time to go! 8)


Okay, Franco! But keep it in mind for next year :lol: . The offer of the adult beverages will remain open!

Andy

BTW, I'm impressed that you are even aware of Barty and Ki!


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Official Reporter?*



Andy said:


> you can give Bohn and Kemp some first-hand information about what they need to do to get ready for next year's specialty.


Are Bohn and Kemp judging the Golden Specialty next year? Could make a good team.


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Reporter?*



Jim Pickering said:


> Andy said:
> 
> 
> > you can give Bohn and Kemp some first-hand information about what they need to do to get ready for next year's specialty.
> ...


What a *GREAT* idea! 

Andy


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Reporter?*



Bait said:


> Andy said:
> 
> 
> > Heck, I'd even agree to chip in on your beer tab.
> ...


Bait,
I do have a budget!
Andy


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Reporter?*



Andy said:


> The offer of the adult beverages will remain open!


 :shock:


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Reporter?*



Jim Pickering said:


> Are Bohn and Kemp judging the Golden Specialty next year? Could make a good team.


 :shock: :shock: .......................Shake off, Zeke!...........Shake off, Willie! :lol:


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Does anyone know if running orders will be posted for HT & FT?

M


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

From the PVGRC website (both HT and FT): 
_Running order will posted on website._

Andy


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

Bait wrote: .......................Shake off, Zeke!...........Shake off, Willie! 

what happened to the dogs Bait? are they shaking DIRT off their coats, or are the shaking because they MIGHT have to get in the water????

or did they just fall in their waterbowl :shock: ("waterbowl"-used without Kip's permission)


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

traxx said:


> Bait wrote: .......................Shake off, Zeke!...........Shake off, Willie!
> 
> what happened to the dogs Bait? are they shaking DIRT off their coats, or are the shaking because they MIGHT have to get in the water????
> 
> or did they just fall in their waterbowl :shock: ("waterbowl"-used without Kip's permission)


Ask Randy. 8)


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

*dogs*

Leave Bait alone, his 2 golden bitches are looking real nice!!


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

*Counts and Info*

Junior 96
Senior 38
master 70
WC 79
WCX 67
Derby 28
Qual 91
Amat 89
Open 48

The running orders will be posted shortly... Please check http://www.pvgrc.org/national/
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE CHECK FOR LOCATION OF HUNT TEST BEFORE YOU COME!!!!
for more info....


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: dogs*



Randy Bohn said:


> Leave Bait alone, his 2 golden bitches are looking real nice!!


 :shock: ..............Pretty cute, Wingnut! :roll:


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: dogs*



Bait said:


> Randy Bohn said:
> 
> 
> > Leave Bait alone, his 2 golden bitches are looking real nice!!
> ...


OOOooPppppsss! :shock: I thought I PM'd that! :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2005)

Running order for field events is up:

http://www.pvgrc.org/national/

Randy, we'll be in the holding blind behind your second dog in the Amateur so we expect you to show us how it's done!


----------



## perrycox (May 6, 2004)

With Ruby SH we are #80 in the Qual and #21 in Master A............good luck everyone.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks to the PVGRC for posting up the running order so quickly. Also thanks to Megan Baker for quickly answering all of my emails. 8) Looking forward to seeing everyone there. 

Paula


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

*DOGS*

I can hardly sleep at nite....can't wait!!!


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

*Volunteers*

If you have volunteered to help we will be getting back with you shortly. We are compiling the workers list/rotation now. Thanks 

If you have signed up to help - we would be more than happy to have you help. Please go to www.pvgrc.org/national/ and volunteer.

Thanks


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I hope everyone has looked at the running order and the quality of dogs this year. Going to be some tuff compitition . I think its great to see so many good dogs out running now.


----------

